# 30% Price Increase????



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Got an email this morning about a 30% increase on the prices for Cuban cigars  


Do we have our President to blame for this? :c :c 

Anybody know the details???


----------



## FreeFly (May 25, 2004)

Not sure about new Cubans, but prices for mature cubans have definately been going up the past year!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

The feeling I got from the email I recieved is it is a 30% increase across the board. Maybe not. I hope not, I can't afford to spend any more money


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

"Do we have our President to blame for this?"


We might as well,. he is blamed for everything else.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I thought I read somewhere here that the increase was only in cuba so they can bring prices in line with the world market and gouge tourists.

did you get an email from a vendor???? 

joe


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

This email is to update you with the latest news from Havana. 
Starting from Monday 24 of May, a shift in prices of all Items (including foods, ….) has occurred. 
The increase rate is between 10%-50%.
As to Cigars, the matter that concerns us, the increase was 30% in all La Casa Del Habano Shops in Cuba. 
We will keep you informed for all Changes.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Now Jerry......please don't take that to heart.

I have supported President Bush throughout. I was just proposing a question. He did make it harder for people to travel to cuba. 

No offense meant by that statement. Sorry if I ruffled any feathers.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

poker said:


> This email is to update you with the latest news from Havana.
> Starting from Monday 24 of May, a shift in prices of all Items (including foods, &#8230;.) has occurred.
> The increase rate is between 10%-50%.
> As to Cigars, the matter that concerns us, the increase was 30% in all La Casa Del Habano Shops in Cuba.
> We will keep you informed for all Changes.


Yeah I recall getting that very same email


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

man did i pick a good time to start ordering bundles ofrwhat? i knew i was spending too much on cubans, guess now i will have to start smoking the ones i have more slowly.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Coppertop, no feathers ruffled here....Thanks for the reply...


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Good.......glad to hear.


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

The word in Cuba seems to be that these prices have been increased to bring them inline with Habanos prices elsewhere (away from the island). Kinda' makes sense now that Altadis owns 50%.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

It is my understanding, and yes I'm getting this from other cigar boards, that this increase only effects the LCDH in Cuba. Can anybody here confirm this???


u


----------



## jordon (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes (from a Cuban who runs several shops) - all Cuban cigars have increased by 30% across the board. 

All brands all shops as of Mon. May 24th - period.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Iv'e supported our president also, but these diplomatic pressures we apply only make life harder on the Cuban people (not Castro). :sb They have not worked in 40 some years, I don't think it will work now. Probably has more to do with satisfying Florida Cubans with the election comeing up. Iv'e not seen any price increases on my internet sources. Are they going up also?


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

It is a sad day  I would ASSUME  one of the best things about going to the Island is that you could get a Monte #2 for $5.05 ea. Now that is over  Don't get me wrong I am sure there are alot of other reasons
to go there!!! Let's see Coffee, Rum, Girls, o' yah the sceneries


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

I remember that typo. We must know the same people.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

cuba has gone with the US$ as a currency for foriegn trade purposes.
cuba buys and sells mostly with europe.
difference between the euro a year ago and now is about 30%.

derrek


----------



## BoxofRain (Jan 16, 2004)

coppertop said:


> It is my understanding, and yes I'm getting this from other cigar boards, that this increase only effects the LCDH in Cuba. Can anybody here confirm this???
> 
> u


Yes it is Lcdh ONLY ATM,but that could change. Of course many online retailers will use it as an excuse, but atm it is only the on island lcdh's that have a 30 percent raise.


----------



## cigarking (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes, Since Monday of last week (24.05.04) all cigar stores in Cuba have raised prices up by 30% . Direct distributor however that purchase from Habanos S.A.directly or through a regional corporation will only have an increase of 5 % which was effective March 2004 before Mr. Bush got on Cuba's case again.
For e.g a box of Cohiba Esplendidos is around USD$ 420.00 a box now.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

yep i heard a %5 - %7 increase only due too an adjustment of sorts on our weak dollar..thats not that bad..at least we can still afford too smoke, the cuban people cant afford toilet paper from what i hear.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the info guys. Been real helpful.


----------

